# 17549 - Load Calculation Cross Check: Implausible Value



## urban48 (May 22, 2006)

I'm getting the following fault codes from the VAG-COM on my 2002 VW Golf 2.0L:

17549 - Load Calculation Cross Check: Implausible Value 
P1141 - 35-00 - - 
17574 - Long Term Fuel Trim Additive Air; Bank 1; Range 2: System too Rich 
P1166 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent

I was getting these fault codes along with a MAF fault code a couple weeks ago when my Golf was idling very rough along with the EPC and CEL lights being on. I replaced the MAF, and things seemed to be good for about a week, then the rough idling returned, but this time only the CEL light came on. I'm assuming that this load calculation problem is causing the system to run rich as well, hence the second fault code.

What else could be causing the load calculation problem besides the MAF sensor? Possible leaks in the vacuum lines? How would I check for those?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The vacuum lines are indeed your best chance here if the MAF really isn't the cause.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17549/P1141/004417


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Unless you have a china air-mass or the wrong air-mass part #.

Otherwise what Mr. Wizard Seabass says above.

Jack


----------



## urban48 (May 22, 2006)

I replaced the faulty MAF with a German-made aftermarket MAF ordered from GermanAutoParts.com. It's definitely the right part.

What is a good way to check the vacuum lines? Is there a way the VAG-COM could help with that?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

German made by who? seriously what part # ? Engine code?

Genuine Bosch? which #?

Did you change the air filter?


Jack


----------



## urban48 (May 22, 2006)

Replacement MAF is made by HUCO, stamped "Made in Germany". Part# 13 8352. Engine code is AZG.

I haven't changed the air filter recently...it is probably due for a replacement.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Yup, I have now removed dozens of this one to for the rich code and cross check.
After taking a few apart they look as if they are from a manufacturer in China.
The ones I have here say Germany not Made in Germany
It doesn't work correct for calibration from what I have seen.
You should go to a dealer and buy this # or a AFT Bosch # below not an equivalent.
06A-906-461G or GX Bosch # 0280218060 or 0280218061
VW and Bosch have deliberately done this to code there parts to be proprietary.
You will see I am correct.
Don't waste your money on other parts before you do this.
Change the air cleaner though.
Best,
Jack


----------



## urban48 (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. On further inspection, you are correct. It is stamped "Germany", not "Made in Germany". Usually a country stamped on a product means that is where it was manufactured. That is deceptive and not right in my opinion if in fact they are made in China.

I just installed a new air filter; the old one was dirty but certainly not the dirtiest I've seen. I cleared the codes via VAG-COM, and if they return, I'll order the OEM Bosch MAF sensor. Hopefully GermanAutoParts.com will take back the HUCO one.

If the Bosch MAF doesn't do the trick, I'll be sure to be back on the forum. Either way I'll update the status in a few weeks.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

You are correct, it is deceptive. You should report the violation to the FTC if you have time to do this.

Don't even waste your time, send it back because it is not made in Germany, if the words are written in this manner.
I would just get it from the dealer, ask for the GX #, it will be priced for less money, is actually a new unit.

If the car is under 70K it may have an EPA extension of warranty on reimbursement for a faulty product.

Please report this back I'm personally interested to know.

Best,
Jack


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> It is stamped "Germany", not "Made in Germany". Usually a country stamped on a product means that is where it was manufactured. That is deceptive and not right in my opinion if in fact they are made in China.


Come to the AAPEX Show with us in Las Vegas the first week of November and I'll show you dozens of Chinese companies selling knock-off parts marked "Germany" on them. 

-Uwe-


----------



## urban48 (May 22, 2006)

So I swapped the aftermarket MAF sensor with a brand new Bosch one, and all of the errors are gone. The car is running much better too.

Lesson learned: don't buy the Huco aftermarket MAF sensor, go with the Bosch one.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Yes sir AFT is sometimes crap.
Glad it worked out


----------

